# Suzuki DF60A - high-energy version



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks like it would be awesome on a pontoon boat or other large, heavy watercraft where a larger diameter prop would be useful in getting a heavy load moving.

I do not see any benefit for a small, light skiff and possibly some negatives..


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I would think turning a bigger prop could lower speed but I'm sure they worked the gear ratio out to compensate. Interested to hear more. I'm also looking at a strike and like the idea of the zuke due to its weight. I need my boat to get relatively skinny. Not sure if the weight difference between the zuke 60 and f70 is enough to add an inch of draft. A true 6" is plenty shallow.


----------



## gary0319 (Jan 16, 2013)

Looks like it adds about 30 lbs to the DF60 without the larger lower unit.


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

While I'm a fan of big foot motors, the larger foot will increase draft and drag. 

On a light skiff IMHO, not necessary unless you could use a smaller motor negating the weight of the larger foot especially on a tunnel or jack plate where the larger prop is an asset.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have Mercury 25 big foot engines and I will give you the low down from personal experience.

I use them for duck hunting. Moving heavy loads through heavy vegetation.

Pro's:
Will plane the boats when filled with a 1,000 lbs of hunting crap.
Foot is off a 60 bolted to a 25
Turns a huge prop
Torque is massive
Goes through weeds as if they do not exist (periodically it will get clogged-not often)

Con's:
HEAVY (187lbs dry for a 25)
Noticeably slower than normal engine.

I will buy them again when I need duck hunting motors. I would not buy one for a skiff that I plan on fishing the skinny. They really are made for commercial use to move big loads.


----------

